# ISPConfig - Mehrere Webserver, 1 CP



## oNdsen (8. Apr. 2013)

Hallo miteinander!

Erstmal vielen Dank für das super ISP ControlPanel - funktioniert auch mit diversen Anpassungen einwandfrei (zB mit SimpleDNS auf Windows als DNS Server)!

Nun, die Websiten häufen sich, und auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen, ist unser Ziel, mehrere Webserver parallel laufen zu lassen.
Als CP soll aber lediglich ein einziges ISPCP verfügbar sein.

Beispiel:
web01 -> Webserver mit ISPControlpanel
web02 -> Webserver ohne CP, managed über web01
web03 -> Webserver ohne CP, managed über web01

Leider habe ich in diesem Forum und über Google keine passenden Hinweise gefunden.

Nun, ist es überhaupt Möglich dies so zu realisieren?
Was müsste beachtet werden?
Falls realisierbar, finde ich irgendwo ein passendes Howto oder könnte mir jemand ein passendes zukommen lassen?


Vielen herzlichen Dank für alle Antworten!

Liebe Grüsse,
oNdsen


----------



## GrafPorno (8. Apr. 2013)

Such mal nach Multiserver Setup!


----------



## oNdsen (8. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von GrafPorno:


> Such mal nach Multiserver Setup!


Hi Graf und danke für Deine Antwort!
Habe den Multiserver Setup Post gefunden, nur leider handelt es sich dabei nicht um Multi-Webserver, sondern lediglich darum, den Mail-, DNS-, Web-, FS und/oder DB-Server extern zu "halten".
Zumindest habe ich dies so verstanden - evt liegt hier der Hund begraben? 

Mein Ziel wäre es ja restlos alles auf dem web01 zu haben, jedoch einen weiteren web02 und/oder web03 zu betreiben, welche den web01 entlasten.
Jedoch sollen web02 und web03 auch über das CP von web01 konfiguriert werden können!


----------



## ramsys (8. Apr. 2013)

Du kannst im Control-Panel angeben, welche Dienste auf welchen Servern installiert sind (z.B. nur Webserver). Dann stehen Dir bei den Limits des Kunden die möglichen Server zur Auswahl zur Verfügung.


----------



## oNdsen (8. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von ramsys:


> Du kannst im Control-Panel angeben, welche Dienste auf welchen Servern installiert sind (z.B. nur Webserver). Dann stehen Dir bei den Limits des Kunden die möglichen Server zur Auswahl zur Verfügung.


Hey Ramsys!

Danke auch für Deine Antwort.
An sowas ähnliches hab ich auch gedacht - blos wo würde ich den zusätzlichen Server beim "Main" Server adden?
Unter Server > Services habe ich leider keine Add Funktion.
Gegebenfalls über eine interne Konfig?

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## GrafPorno (8. Apr. 2013)

Das steht in dem Multiserver Setup Howto.


----------



## ramsys (8. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von oNdsen:


> blos wo würde ich den zusätzlichen Server beim "Main" Server adden?


Das machst Du während der Installation (Multiserver-Setup). Danach stehen Dir die einzelnen Server im Control-Panel zur Verfügung.


----------



## oNdsen (15. Apr. 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Gerne melde ich mich nochmals 
Ich habe nun den zweiten Server nach Anleitung aufgesetzt und eingefügt.
Dieser ist beim Main ControlPanel auch verfügbar und die Datenbank spielt 1a inkl. DNS Einträge etc mit.

Jetzt kommt aber das eigentliche Problem, bei welchem ich von Anfang an bereits nen hacken sah:
Wenn ich ne neue Website erstelle und sage, er soll diese sich auf dem zweiten Webserver erstellen, dann werden zwar jegliche DB Einträge erstellt, jedoch natürlich keine Dateien auf dem Apache Server des zweiten Webservers.
Mit Dateien meine ich die Grunddaten einer neu erstellten Website (Bsp "It Work's!") inkl. vHosts etc.
Von FTP Zugang etc seh ich mal ab, da sowieso erst die eigentliche Website laufen müsste.
Zwischen WEB01 und WEB02 gibt es ja keine Schnittstelle, darum aus meiner Sicht her absolut logisch, das es so nicht funktioniert.

Habe ich irgendwas wichtiges übersehen?

Liebe Grüsse
oNdsen


----------



## ramsys (15. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von oNdsen:


> keine Dateien auf dem Apache Server des zweiten Webservers.


Eigentlich sollte es schon so sein: Die entsprechenden Dienste werden auch auf dem im Control-Panel ausgewählten Server installiert.


----------



## oNdsen (16. Apr. 2013)

Das heisst ja aber, das ich ein Netzwerklaufwerk des zweiten Servers beim Ersten erstellen und einbinden müsste - anderseitig hätte ja der Server Nr.1 beim Server Nr.2 keine Zugriffsrechte?!


----------



## florian030 (16. Apr. 2013)

vhosts etc. stehen erstmal in der DB und werden dann mittels /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh geschrieben. Fehlt Dir vielleicht nur der passende Cronjob auf Server 2?


----------



## oNdsen (16. Apr. 2013)

Hey Florian, das war's 
Der Cronjob war nicht im crontab deklariert.

Nach ein paar kleineren Anpassungen wie MySQL Kennwörter und Zugriffsrechte funktionierts nun einwandfrei, vielen herzlichen Dank!!!


----------



## snocer (22. Jan. 2017)

Hey oNdsen,
@florian030 
genau so eine vorgehensweise habe ich auch geplant. Verfüge momentan über 3 Server mit Plesk Verwaltung. Aufgrund des ständigen Wechsels bei PLesk (erst SWSoft/Parallels/Odin/Plesk) und der noch nicht ausgereiften Multiserver implementierung in PLesk Onyx und der nicht sicheren Lizensierung (verfüge noch über Kauflizenzen mit SUS) in der Zukunft, möchte ich auf ISPConfig umsteigen.

Die bisherigen Anleitungen, die ich gefunde habe, sind entweder zu alt oder ich verstehe diese nicht.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir auf die Sprünge helfen.
Zustand Ist momentan. 3 neue Server eingerichtet mit Debian 8.6 und Apache nicht Nginx nach der Anleitung für ISPConfig "Der perfekte Server".
Stehe jetzt eigentlich vor dem nächsten Schritt, möchte eigentlich nichts anderes als das jeder Server autark mit allen Diensten läuft und nur über eine Verwaltungsoberfläche die zum Beispiel auf Server1 läuft verwaltet werden kann.
Server1 mit Web/Mail/ etc. mit ISPConfig
Server2 mit Web/Mail/ etc. ohne ISPConfig
Server3 mit Web/Mail/ etc. ohne ISPConfog usw.
Wie ich lesen konnte, hast Du oNdsen das genauso gewollt und irgendwie auch fertiggestellt. Kannst Du Deine Erkenntnisse mir ebenfalls mitteilen? Aus der Anleitung zum Multiserver Setup werde ich so nicht ganz schlau. Und ich möchte verhindern mir doppelte Arbeit zu machen. Habe ich bereits hinter mir, da die Anleitungen zum "Perfekten Server Setup" eben auch nicht so klar waren. Anleitung für 8.6 war nur mit Nginx, Anleitung für 8.4 war für Apache. Obwohl wir uns bei der Version 8.x immer nter Jessie bewegen. Wäre eindeutiger gewesen es anders zu bezeichnen. Naja das ist nun bereits Geschichte. Daher wollte ich mir doppelte Arbeit beim Multiserver Setup sparen und auf Eure Erfahrungen zurückgreifen.
Danke für alle Rückmeldungen.

Gruß snocer


----------



## oNdsen (22. Jan. 2017)

hey snocer
du musst beim ispconfig setup jeweils bei den multiserver (server 2 und 3) den expert mode wählen und dann dem assistens folgen.
er fagt dich dann ob der server einer bestehenden ispconfig umgebung joinen soll und dann nach dem mysql root zugang des master servers.
das ist dann auch scho alles!
die slave server werden dann minütlich den master server nach änderungen abfragen und ausführen.
gruss


----------



## snocer (22. Jan. 2017)

hey oNdsen,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. So werde ich zur Sache / Tat schreiten. Habe noch eine Frage. Da gab es in dem Thread noch einen Hinweis mit Con Jobs. Müssen die händisch eingerichtet werden oder erkennt das MultiServer Setup das automatisch und richtet die Crons ein? 
gruss


----------



## snocer (22. Jan. 2017)

hey oNdsen,

nochmal eine kleine Nachfrage. Hast Du auf dem ersten Server ebenfalls das Multiserver Setup verwendet? Oder hast Du hier ein Standard Setup von ISPConfig verwendet?
Gruss


----------



## oNdsen (22. Jan. 2017)

es wird restlos alles automatisch erstellt.
ich hatte bei dem bestehenden servern ein problem, weil ich die noch manuell editiert hatte.

ps: glückwunsch zum wechsel von pleak auf ispconfig


----------



## snocer (22. Jan. 2017)

Danke für Deine Infos. Hat bisher alles Super funktioniert. Hättest Du mir einnen Vorschlag für ein DNS Zonen File, welches auf ISPConfig ausgelegt ist?
Muss mich noch ein wenig mit der Struktur von ISPConfig auseinandersetzen. Unklar sind für mich solche Einträge wie "Für Domain Alias Webseite erstellen". Ist doch so nicht üblich. Alias bezieht sich doch immer auf die Hauptdomain oder Subdomain. Oder Einträge wie "Web für Subdomain erstellen" was ja eigentlich üblich sein sollte. Nur für Email werde ich keine Subdomain erstellen. Die SOA Einträge scheinen bei einigen auch nicht konform zu sein, die ISPConfig nutzen (Abfrage erfolgte mit MXTollbox).
Danke snocer


----------



## Till (22. Jan. 2017)

Zitat von snocer:


> Danke für Deine Infos. Hat bisher alles Super funktioniert. Hättest Du mir einnen Vorschlag für ein DNS Zonen File, welches auf ISPConfig ausgelegt ist?


Wieso zone file? DNS Zonen werden komplett durch ispconfig verwaltet, mit files machst Du da garnichts. Einfach nur die Zone in ISPConfig anlegen, am einfachsten geht das über den DNS wizard. Wenn Du mehr default records haben willst, dann kannst Du für den DNS wizard in ISPConfig das template ändern oder ein eigenes anlegen. Oder Du fügst die Records halt nachher in der Zone direkt ein in ISPConfig.



Zitat von snocer:


> Alias bezieht sich doch immer auf die Hauptdomain oder Subdomain.


Ein Alias bezieht sch immer auf eine website. ISPConfig ist da sehr flexivbel, daher hast Du auch mehr Optionen als bei anderen Panels. Ein Alias kann als Alias im selben vhost angelegt werden (z.B. wenn Du ein multidomain fähiges cms einsetzt) oder eben als separater vhost der nur unter dem selben user läuft.



Zitat von snocer:


> Die SOA Einträge scheinen bei einigen auch nicht konform zu sein, die ISPConfig nutzen (Abfrage erfolgte mit MXTollbox).


Konform oder nicht konform gibt es nicht bzw. kann es ja garnicht geben, denn ISPConfig legt genau das als Zone an was Du sagst dass es anlegen soll. Es gibt lediglich die Möglichkeit dass Du etwas nicht angelegt hast oder etwas falsch eintippst.


----------



## Till (22. Jan. 2017)

Poste doch einfach mal einen Screenshot von der Zone die Du angelegt hast sowie vom record Reiter der Zone, denn so allgemeingültig ohne zu wissen was genau Du eintippst kann man halt schlecht sagen was fehlt.


----------



## snocer (22. Jan. 2017)

Hi Till,

Danke für Deine Antworten.
Zum Zonen File hatte ich das Template gesucht welches als als Vorlage für alle Kunden verwendet wird. das Handbuch gab da nicht soviel her, dieses bezieht sich auf eine ältere Version von ISPConfig. Die Menüstruktur etc. sind komplett abweichend zur aktuellen Version. Ich habe diese aber gefunden unter DNS Wizard Templates. Verwundert hat mich hier nur das es nur einen ns={NS1}. gibt. In der Regel sollten doch hier mindestens 2 angegeben sein. Aktivierung von IPv6 habe ich hier auch gefunden.
Zu den SOA Einträgen nach IETF und Ripe, werden aber im Template folgende Werte verwendet:
refresh=7200 entspricht den mir bekannten Werten
retry=540 der Wert ist zu klein um SOA kompatibel zu sein, der mir bekannte Wert entspricht 1800
expire=604800 der Wert ist zu klein um SOA kompatibel zu sein, der mir bekannte Wert entspricht 1209600
minimum=3600 der Wert ist zu klein = 10800
ttl=3600 ist korrekt
Mit diesen Werten gab es bei einer Prüfung Online nie Probleme, verwende ich die aus dem Template gibt es eben diverse Hinweise / Fehler.

Das mit den Aliasen muss ich erst noch innerlich verarbeiten. Diese Vorgehensweise ist mir aus anderen Panels so nicht bekannt.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit Templates für neu erstellte Domains etc. anzupassen bzw. anzulegen?

Danke für Eure Unterstützung. Wie Ihr bereits bemerkt habt, ist es für mich noch nicht so einfach das Konzept von ISPConfig gedanklich umzusetzen. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass man zu viele Jahre bereits mit Plesk gearbeitet hat.


----------



## oNdsen (22. Jan. 2017)

ich wäre froh, wenn du dafûr nen eigenen thread erstellen würdest.
das hat nichts mehr mit dem multiserver setup, sondern mit dem ispconfig verständnis zu tun.


----------



## Till (22. Jan. 2017)

Zitat von snocer:


> Zum Zonen File hatte ich das Template gesucht welches als als Vorlage für alle Kunden verwendet wird. das Handbuch gab da nicht soviel her, dieses bezieht sich auf eine ältere Version von ISPConfig. Die Menüstruktur etc. sind komplett abweichend zur aktuellen Version.


Das Handbuch http://www.ispconfig.org/documentation/user-manual/ entspricht exakt der aktuellen version. Möglicherweise hast Du ein ISPConfig 2 Handbuch irgendwo runter geladen? ISPConfig 2 und 3 sind komplett verschiedene Applikationen, ISPConfig 3 basiert nicht auf ISPConfig 2 und funktioniert auch komplett anders.



Zitat von snocer:


> Verwundert hat mich hier nur das es nur einen ns={NS1}. gibt. In der Regel sollten doch hier mindestens 2 angegeben sein. Aktivierung von IPv6 habe ich hier auch gefunden.


Du verwechselst hier den ns Eintrag (primary dns der Zone) mit Records vom Typ NS. Jede Zone hat nur einen primary DNS Server, jedoch 2 oder mehr NS Records, die ja auch im Template stehen.



Zitat von snocer:


> refresh=7200 entspricht den mir bekannten Werten
> retry=540 der Wert ist zu klein um SOA kompatibel zu sein, der mir bekannte Wert entspricht 1800
> expire=604800 der Wert ist zu klein um SOA kompatibel zu sein, der mir bekannte Wert entspricht 1209600
> minimum=3600 der Wert ist zu klein = 10800
> ttl=3600 ist korrekt


Achso, das meinst Du  Du kannst die Werte ja bei Dir anpassen wenn Du möchtest. Die Werte die wir verwenden haben sich bei uns bewährt, aber jeder kann es ja so machen wie er möchte, daher ist es auch voll konfigurierbar.



Zitat von snocer:


> Danke für Eure Unterstützung. Wie Ihr bereits bemerkt habt, ist es für mich noch nicht so einfach das Konzept von ISPConfig gedanklich umzusetzen. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass man zu viele Jahre bereits mit Plesk gearbeitet hat.


Plesk ist auf seine Art auch sehr speziell und Threads von Plesk Usern mit Umstiegsproblemen haben wir ab und an mal 

Aber wir sollten den Thread dann mal hier beenden bzw. beim Thema bleiben. Mach bitte einen neuen Thread auf wenn Du weitere Fragen hast.


----------

